# Fish delivery disasters



## AlecF (23 Nov 2021)

I don't have access to an aquarium shop so have depended on postal deliveries. They have been great until recently, but I ordered some corys from a store on eBay, and when they arrived I had 1 DOA and 3 died in the first few days, of flukes induced by stress. I ordered more to replace these, but I just realised that the shop has been charging £20 to send them economy delivery, which takes two days, and isn't overnight. No wonder the first ones were stressed and became ill. It's cruel behaviour. I feel foolish to have assumed that the £20 postal charge meant overnight delivery, as it usually does. I am just having a vent. I'm sure others have experienced similar, and yes, I will consider ordering by post again. I also recently had some shrimps arrive in a cardboard box with bubble wrap, but no polystyrene for protection, so the parcel had almost burst. Let's hope the corys arrive safely tomorrow.


----------



## jaypeecee (23 Nov 2021)

Hi @AlecF

Please read around here on UKAPS and other forums to check out this company:






						Buy tropical fish online | Tropical Aquarium Fish for sale | UK Delivery  - The Trop Company
					

Guaranteed Delivery to your door of all types of freshwater tropical aquarium fish such as Tetras, Barbs, Rift Lake Cichlids, Angelfish, Shrimps, & other tropical aquarium fish      Tropical fish delivered to your door with a 7 day guarantee!



					www.tropco.co.uk
				




I seem to recall that the above company is pretty good.

JPC


----------



## MichaelJ (23 Nov 2021)

AlecF said:


> I don't have access to an aquarium shop so have depended on postal deliveries. They have been great until recently, but I ordered some corys from a store on eBay, and when they arrived I had 1 DOA and 3 died in the first few days, of flukes induced by stress. I ordered more to replace these, but I just realised that the shop has been charging £20 to send them economy delivery, which takes two days, and isn't overnight. No wonder the first ones were stressed and became ill. It's cruel behaviour. I feel foolish to have assumed that the £20 postal charge meant overnight delivery, as it usually does. I am just having a vent. I'm sure others have experienced similar, and yes, I will consider ordering by post again. I also recently had some shrimps arrive in a cardboard box with bubble wrap, but no polystyrene for protection, so the parcel had almost burst. Let's hope the corys arrive safely tomorrow.



The best way to facilitate change of business conduct is if you call out the business.  Did you confront them with the issue? If so, did they offer a refund or other mitigation?

Here in the US I have done quite a bit of business with AquacticArts.com out of Indiana (being mindful of transport distances since I am in Minnesota). I bought Shrimps, fish and plants there. The packing, S/H and policies are superb. They "refuse" your business, if their location or the destination is not within a certain temperature range. And they only do overnight or 2nd day air for livestock.  Every time I've ordered from them they always add a couple of extra individuals in case one or two wont survive the transport - I have yet to receive any dead livestock from them. They offer a 100% live arrival guarantee as well.

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## AlecF (23 Nov 2021)

I have asked them to confirm the delivery and want to wait and see how these fish are. If I'm correct then I will be writing them again to complain, and will also name them.


----------



## MirandaB (23 Nov 2021)

AlecF said:


> I don't have access to an aquarium shop so have depended on postal deliveries. They have been great until recently, but I ordered some corys from a store on eBay, and when they arrived I had 1 DOA and 3 died in the first few days, of flukes induced by stress. I ordered more to replace these, but I just realised that the shop has been charging £20 to send them economy delivery, which takes two days, and isn't overnight. No wonder the first ones were stressed and became ill. It's cruel behaviour. I feel foolish to have assumed that the £20 postal charge meant overnight delivery, as it usually does. I am just having a vent. I'm sure others have experienced similar, and yes, I will consider ordering by post again. I also recently had some shrimps arrive in a cardboard box with bubble wrap, but no polystyrene for protection, so the parcel had almost burst. Let's hope the corys arrive safely tomorrow.


It's against Royal Mail terms and conditions to send live adult fish through the postal system although we know a lot of people do.
Even more irresponsible of the seller to be doing it now the weather is getting colder.
If they're an actual business seller then I'd be reporting them to their local council as they're contravening their pet shop licence conditions.


----------



## AlecF (24 Nov 2021)

They all arrived safe. One is an Oto rather than a Cory, so I hope he can make pals. The shop say they used next day, but both times I have used them delivery has taken 2 days. I treated them for flukes in case, while doing the dripping, and now they are exploring. Lets hope all of these ones make it.


----------



## mort (24 Nov 2021)

As Miranda says, royal mail do not allow fish to be sent through their system and Apc used to be the only carrier bonded to deliver live stock like fish, so if that hasn't changed then I wouldn't use anyone that doesn't use them. Even special delivery isn't guaranteed next day through royal mail but royal mail tends to be cheaper than a proper carrier if you don't have an account and big turnover. It's different for shrimp but many shops (or private sellers) simply use royal mail because of the overheads associated with a more dependable service.


----------



## MirandaB (24 Nov 2021)

AlecF said:


> They all arrived safe. One is an Oto rather than a Cory, so I hope he can make pals. The shop say they used next day, but both times I have used them delivery has taken 2 days. I treated them for flukes in case, while doing the dripping, and now they are exploring. Lets hope all of these ones make it.


The fact that they manage to mistake an Oto for a Cory says volumes.
I had a delivery today from The Fish Barn,properly packaged and couriered by APC,can highly recommend them.....5 minutes out of the bag and looking great.


----------



## AlecF (24 Nov 2021)

They do look great, and all the same fish! My oto seems to be making pals.


----------



## RudeDogg1 (27 Nov 2021)

name the seller Ive had bad experiences from 2 on ebay


----------



## AlecF (27 Nov 2021)

Ironically perhaps, they were called healthyfish. I can't damn them entirely as they claim the parcels were sent next day delivery, but both took 2 days. The second lot have been fine and they did put in 2 free to make up for the ones that died first time – although 1 of those 2 was an Oto.


----------



## MirandaB (27 Nov 2021)

AlecF said:


> Ironically perhaps, they were called healthyfish. I can't damn them entirely as they claim the parcels were sent next day delivery, but both took 2 days. The second lot have been fine and they did put in 2 free to make up for the ones that died first time – although 1 of those 2 was an Oto.


I see he's got everything listed as Economy delivery,if it was next day delivery it should say on the package label.
Interestingly they're not that far from me,can't tell whether it's a "shed seller" or a shop from the listings.


----------



## AlecF (28 Nov 2021)

Yes, that confused me, economy and next day. The parcel said special delivery, that's all I recall.


----------



## MirandaB (28 Nov 2021)

AlecF said:


> Yes, that confused me, economy and next day. The parcel said special delivery, that's all I recall.


Special delivery is normally next day by 1pm although RM are saying by 4pm now so it's odd that it took so long.
Guessing he can't/won't put in a claim because they'll throw it out due to it being live fish.


----------



## GHNelson (28 Nov 2021)

Depends when the Post Office received the parcel?
Or which day it was collected from the seller?

Royal Mail start their delivery's after 9am as the Postmen only do once over the ground now!
Those changes happened a number of years ago....the 4pm time line might be temporary due to the large volumes of parcel increases from  on - line shopping since the pandemic started........ and Christmas is fast approaching!
hoggie


----------



## AlecF (28 Nov 2021)

Parcels always arrive before 12 noon for me, but the issue is whether that's an overnight or two nights. They suggested it may be late due to covid, but that hasn't affected my postal deliveries in Edinburgh. What I am not clear on is whether a special delivery is always supposed to arrive next day. Paying £20 postage I'd expect so.


----------



## mort (28 Nov 2021)

I know that your problem is royal mail specific but the seller shouldn't be using rm in the first place to ship fish as they are prohibited. The times for their delivery had slipped from 9-11am and 1-4pm but in the height of the pandemic it was mentioned that it could even take a few days (not sure if that's changed back yet). It's a pain if your special delivered document turns up late but rm doesn't know if it's fish at the bottom of their sack, so won't have the same urgency as a dedicated livestock shipper like Apc. 
If the shipper is suggesting that the late delivery may be due to covid then for the life of me I can't understand why a reputable seller would still use them, let alone one that they know will not hear a compensation claim because they have sent a prohibited item.


----------



## AlecF (28 Nov 2021)

I have to be honest, for me personally I have had worse experiences from DHL and some other private carriers who didn't;t bother even trying to deliver, or left things at ground floor. My postman is reliable and comes every morning. If this was late then it was because of the economy factor. I appreciate that using them is probated, and it may be there are more reliable carriers, but in my own experience some private carriers are not relabel. It's such a shame that I live in a city that doesn't have a single aquarium shop, only one out of town.


----------



## mort (28 Nov 2021)

Hi, I'm not trying to be pedantic and I'm sorry if it comes across that way but this isn't like using other couriers to deliver non living things, a service such as Apc (who i think are still the only courier bonded to deliver vertebrate livestock) knows when they are delivering livestock and will push the boundaries to get it to you. I've had fantastic service from rm in the past, with reliable early deliveries but that has since changed to a very poor service in the last few years. 
Using an economy delivery is obviously wrong and yes normally a rm next day service would be fine, so you have been unlucky, but it isn't the best way to send things for the health of the fish. £20 is a sort of standard delivery price unfortunately but it should easily cover the cost of a Apc delivery and poly box.


----------



## GHNelson (28 Nov 2021)

Hi Alec
The seller has pocketed your £20....and used a cheaper 2nd Class service.

That's not the fault of Royal Mail...there are terms and conditions for sending items...fish being prohibited.

I've sent hundreds of packages through Royal Mail and never been let down on any delivery service...be it 1st Class, 2nd Class, Tracked, Special or signed for items!!!
Every huge company has its problems....for the supplied service I can never fault RM even if I receive a packet a day or two late.

That doesn't help the poor fish though....I bet if they used Tracked 24 you would have received them the day after....but only if the seller had taken them to the Post Office before 5pm!
Still the seller shouldn't be using Royal Mail for shipping fish as the other members pointed out....some sellers on Ebay will try and skim as much profit as possible at the expense of the welfare of  livestock!!!
Which is cruel.
hoggie


----------



## Carol (12 Dec 2021)

I am so sorry to hear about this awful seller. I hope you have called them out . All livestock should be overnighted before noon next day. 
I order with confidence Corals, Inverts,and last year some London Shubunkins the first time Ive ever ordered fish online .
These fish came from Star Fisheries and the service was second to none.


----------

